# GH Driver Specialist



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

What happened to this person? I have called help desk, emailed numerous times, nothing. My account scheduling feature is locked down and I cannot get someone to unlock it. Supposedly they're reviewing my account. I can only do GH un scheduled block deliveries which are orders no one wants to do. Help? 

Chicago burbs.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Unfortunately this is not uncommon. In my experience, many driver “specialist” don’t last long, and even if they do, they can take sometimes up to two weeks to respond to a simple e-mail. Have you tried general support in Chicago? 

Also, not sure the situation in Chicago, but here a few people have went all the way down to the office of the driver specialist to get an answer. But only through word of mouth did I even find out where it was...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tank D is right with how the people in that position don't last long. It's so frustrating I know. My DS wasn't even in my state, was in MN.

They're hiring a DS in Chicago right now, so maybe that's why you're not getting a response.

https://www.ziprecruiter.com/c/GrubHub/Job/Driver-Specialist/-in-Chicago,IL


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Unfortunately this is not uncommon. In my experience, many driver "specialist" don't last long, and even if they do, they can take sometimes up to two weeks to respond to a simple e-mail. Have you tried general support in Chicago?
> 
> Also, not sure the situation in Chicago, but here a few people have went all the way down to the office of the driver specialist to get an answer. But only through word of mouth did I even find out where it was...


Where is the one on Chicago?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I know their HQ is in Chicago, see link. But I'm in a different state, so not sure if they have other offices.

https://foursquare.com/v/grubhub-world-headquarters/501bdbbce4b0199a5e85d26b


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Has anyone gotten a reply ever from sending a text message? I haven’t with multiple inquiries.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

None. I asked help desk to email our DS. Nada.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> None. I asked help desk to email our DS. Nada.


Your driver specialist probably does heroin. Those heroin users aren't very reliable. That is, unless you're their heroin dealer. Then they're as reliable as can be.


----------

